# Greetings my Texas Brothers!



## abecerra1 (Jul 26, 2011)

My name is Alfredo Becerra, I'm currently finishing up my work in the Fellowcraft degree and am excited to be raised soon and to continue learning all about the Craft!


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 26, 2011)

Bienviendios........did I spell that right? Either way.....welcome.


----------



## abecerra1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Close enough vato! Haha


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## THemenway (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome from Northern California


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't stop now brother.  Onward! Congratulations _mis amigo_.


----------

